# Outlook 7/ IPhone appointments



## BrianIG (Feb 19, 2013)

I am having a problem with appointments showing up on my outlook 7 from my Iphone 4. Can anyone assist in this delima. I do have multiple calendars showing a different name. Birthdays, birthdaye facebook, email address with different extensions.


----------



## williambjacobs (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe someone here can help: http://www.iportts.com/index.php/services/iphone-support/


----------



## drmacpccom (Feb 22, 2013)

Most of the wrong part when syncing is in the itunes. You will want to check and see if you have the sync set to import the calendar, there should be a check box next to the calendar selection. I hope this helps.


----------

